# Louisiana Limits Flounder Today



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

The SW wind put a skid on the jetties fishing today. So we had to settle on flounder fishing. Did manage a nice mess of flounder.

I still have Sunday June 10th available. It is a Louisiana Free Weekend, no fishing license required.

If interested in a trip, PM me ASAP.


----------

